# AC DIY Cleaning Mold/Condensation build up



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello? is this thing on?????

Ordered my unscented lysol today and a carbon activated cabin air filter. That should take care of this little mold smell. I hope...

Can anyone help describe or point out the evaporator drain tube or where else i should spray besides in the vents???? Any other tips??Speak your mind!


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

I went ahead and gave it a shot. Heres what i did. 

First i removed cabin air filter and sprayed in there and i sprayed in air vents like 10 seconds in each one(lysol babysroom unscented) then put AC on circutlation, cracked one window just a little and let circulate for 5 minutes. 
Then i turned air off recirculate to suck fresh air in and sprayed through the suction area under the windsheild where the AC gets its fresh air from. Let that go for a couple minutes and sprayed again let it go another couple minutes. 
I actually went ahead sprayed and repeated the ciruclation method again to be sure. 
Finally went and replaced the cabin air filter with a new charcoal carbon activated one. Drove around for 5 minutes on circultion and then 5 minutes without circulation to be sure to dry everything up in there. 
So far the smell is gone. Smells very fresh but its only been 3 days we will see if it comes back. Training myself to turn AC off and let fresh air in be4 i turn car off in order to warm and dry ac pipe to avoid the condensation build up. Hopefully in a couple months i can update im still smell free. Still have a bunch of lysol left if i have to do it again.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, been doing this since 1965, even if it meant adding a switch to the compressor magnetic clutch coil to switch the darn thing off about 3-5 minutes before parking the vehicle overnight. Had to do this on some cars because needed the blower to run at full speed to dry off that soaking wet evaporator. 

It took GM long enough to finally add an Econ mode that does nothing more than switch off the compressor, so could do this while I had the blower at max so didn't have to add that extra switch.

Also took GM long enough to add that AC switch to their cars, but you have to be in other than the defrost mode, to me this is idiotic. User should be able to switch off the compressor if he wants to. Defrost switches on the compressor for whatever weird reason they have if any reason whatsoever.

A side benefit of drying out that evaporator, it doesn't rot out as quick. It really became a problem when they switched from brass to a low grade aluminum evaporator, but wouldn't have near the problem if they used a food grade aluminum like they use in a throwaway aluminum pop can.

Ha, my wife never knew this and from Venezuela where its always warm had to have her evaporator replaced every two-three years. But still having problems training her. With a warm climate and moist evaporator, perfect conditions for growing mold.

Never ever had problems like this by drying it out. Also keeps your vehicle from going to the bathroom all over your garage floor.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Mo Cruze said:


> Training myself to turn AC off and let fresh air in be4 i turn car off in order to warm and dry ac pipe to avoid the condensation build up. Hopefully in a couple months i can update im still smell free. Still have a bunch of lysol left if i have to do it again.


If this keeps your car mold free and your daily commute is more than 30 minutes each way take it in to a Chevy dealership and tell them you want the afterblow feature turned on in the BCM. This way the car will take care of drying out the HVAC ducting for you.


----------



## roadrunnerA12 (Jan 21, 2015)

GM used to have a Mr. Goodwrench kit that used a water solution of chlorine dioxide and it was sprayed into the evaporator box thru the thermostat port. Chlorine dioxide will kill any foul smelling mold and bacteria, but it is also a proven carcinogen, so Mr. Goodwrench doesn't use it any more. It was not an over the counter kit. Here are a couple of Youtube vidoes that show both an intense method and an easy method of fixing the problem. Mo Cruze described the intense method.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35K5Pl6x04M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzYlp9dm7AI


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Didn't know the BDC could be reprogrammed, but GM did have some vehicles with a timer to run the blower motor after the engine was turned off.

Never bothered me, something I can do myself and don't even think about it. After 50 years, became automatic. Prevention is the best cure.

Ha, commented on this tread to my wife from Venezuela, she never knew this, and it cost her a small fortune to have her evaporator replaced every 2-3 years.

In Venezuela, have to have your windows tinted, and doors locked, or otherwise will be robbed. So AC must be ran at all times.


----------



## ronpsr1950 (Dec 17, 2017)

Mo Cruze said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the drain tube can be found by removing the right side panel along the center console. It has a connection there that comes apart and mine was filled with a gel so it became clogged and I started getting fresh water on my drivers side floor mats and I would guess it could also go to the passenger floor if you park on a different angle. You need a little air pressure to clear it and you should see the water drain in the center of the car under the passengers floor mat area. The panel just pulls off with a pull but be careful you don't break anything.


----------

